# Cardinal vs. Hoosier State Review



## rtabern (Aug 14, 2015)

Last weekend, we took the southbound Cardinal to Lafayette, IN and then the northbound Hoosier State the next day.

Here is our photos and review... http://www.trainweb.org/outsidetherails/HoosierState2015/


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 14, 2015)

rtabern said:


> Last weekend, we took the southbound Cardinal to Lafayette, IN and then the northbound Hoosier State the next day.
> 
> Here is our photos and review... http://www.trainweb.org/outsidetherails/HoosierState2015/


Thanks Rob and Kandace! Charlie Hamilton had already shared your great report with us, we're envious!


----------



## Notelvis (Aug 14, 2015)

Great review thanks......

You were also contending with the Drum Corps International Championships at Lucas Oil Stadium! Thirty-Five drum and bugle corps, each with 100-150 members, descend on Indianapolis the first week of August and will continue to do so through at least 2028 when their contract expires. Along with them come parents, aunts, uncles, friends, former DCI members who marched back in the day......... August 8th was their finals competition and....well......as you discovered, no room at the Holiday or any other Inn in Indianapolis that weekend.

I'm curious whether the dome will have to be cleared prior to arrival at CUS when it is filled with passengers who have paid premium fare to sit there.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 14, 2015)

Great report Rob and Kandace! Let's hope this service succeeds as it can easily open the gateway to top quality train service on shorter routes.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Aug 14, 2015)

Enjoyed your report Robert and Kandace. We rode the old Hoosier State a couple of years ago on a visit to Indianapolis and will now have to drive back to Indy for a newly improved ride to Chicago.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 14, 2015)

Question: Why does the Dome Car have to be cleared for the arrival into Union Station?

This doesn't happen when Amtrak's Great Dome is run on trains, and I've not experienced this on Tourist Trains nor the Canadian.


----------



## dlagrua (Aug 15, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> Question: Why does the Dome Car have to be cleared for the arrival into Union Station?
> 
> This doesn't happen when Amtrak's Great Dome is run on trains, and I've not experienced this on Tourist Trains nor the Canadian.


I believe that the top brass at Amtrak is making it difficult for Iowa Pacific to succeed. A few weeks back the Cardinal took off and left the IP Hoosier state behind. There might be an uneasiness with private rail service taking over an old Amtrak route but realistically how many freight railroads want to get in the passenger rail business? We must also consider that Amtrak still engineers and runs the train. While everyone wants to protect their job, the mentality in Washington right now is to minimize passenger rail funding. Public/Private partnerships may be the way of the future.


----------



## Shanghai (Aug 15, 2015)

Very good report and photos. Thanks to you and Kandace.


----------



## rrdude (Aug 15, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> Question: Why does the Dome Car have to be cleared for the arrival into Union Station?
> 
> This doesn't happen when Amtrak's Great Dome is run on trains, and I've not experienced this on Tourist Trains nor the Canadian.


"Clearing" the dome/SSL has happened EVERY TIME I have taken the Cap to Chicago, about the time you reach Comisky Park, the conductors walk thru, and almost universally, rather curtly, inform those in the dome/SSL to "..........return to your seats............"

And EVERY time, I just sit there, as it is the best view ever, until you actually hit Union Station...........

I'm pretty sure the ole Blue Book mentions that they should NOT do this, but I'm too tired from fighting with my 18 year old, to look it up.


----------



## keelhauled (Aug 16, 2015)

dlagrua said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Question: Why does the Dome Car have to be cleared for the arrival into Union Station?
> ...


It's a lovely theory, except that the on board crew is Iowa Pacific, not Amtrak.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 16, 2015)

I venture to guess clearing folks out of the public areas of a train is simply a cat herding move to consolidate everyone and make for a quicker emptying out of the train once it hits the buffers.


----------



## jis (Aug 16, 2015)

I think you are correct. When the dome becomes Diamond Class as mentioned by Ed Ellis in his posting in trainorders, I am sure no one will be herded out of their assigned seats. All that is being done is all public areas of the train are being cleared sending everyone to their seats. I don't see any deep conspiracy here.


----------

